# what kind of rabbit is this?



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Saw a beautiful rabbit today for sale in a farm shop...

it was medium size 

with long sticky up ears

it had a glossy chocolate coloured coat 

it seemed quite placid and was kept by itself

sorry if the description is vague but does anyone know what kind of rabbit this could be?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i really couldnt say without a picture, from your descripion i would guess it was a fur breed, probably castor in colour?
possiably a rex? as they are the most common fur breeds









i doubt it would have been a satin, as they are quite a rare breed, and even rarer in a colour (normally they are seen in ivory or pew)
my castor satin doe


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> i really couldnt say without a picture, from your descripion i would guess it was a fur breed, probably castor in colour?
> possiably a rex? as they are the most common fur breeds
> 
> 
> ...


Well aren't you clever! The top pic (I'm guessing is a rex) looks exactly like the bun I saw in the farm shop  he was a beauty and so is yours :001_wub:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yep the top bun is a standard rex, there are 2 types of rex, the standard rex which weighs 6-8 lbs and the mini rex which weighs 3.5-4.5 lbs

the long ears led me to think standard, as the mini rex has the dwarfing gene, which shortens the ears as well as making the bun smaller, this is a mini in castor









the rex pics are from google, they are one of the breeds i NEED, i have a major soft spot for them, but i havent found one who needs me yet :lol:

my satin is even more beautiful in person, pics just dont do her justice, she is so snuggly too! i dont get why they are so rare they are great buns!


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know very much about breeds at all. But, I'd have guessed at a rex simply because that's what I identified my own bunny as.

Lil Miss - your satin doe is really beautiful!

My boy's a bit of a scruff though; his coat isn't satin smooth but it is very short, fine and soft. And he's going through a bit of a patchy moult in this pic!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hel_79 said:


> I don't know very much about breeds at all. But, I'd have guessed at a rex simply because that's what I identified my own bunny as.
> 
> Lil Miss - your satin doe is really beautiful!
> 
> My boy's a bit of a scruff though; his coat isn't satin smooth but it is very short, fine and soft. And he's going through a bit of a patchy moult in this pic!


Every time you post pics of Buddy he makes me smile. Has such a characterful face


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

While we're on the Rex subject - when I saw my jim at the place I get my hay from before I bun napped him,I asked what he was,the bloke said he had bred him himself a year ago and he was a satin cross mini lop  (let's not get started on the breeding issues!!!) but I don't really know what he looks like to be honest. He's a chunky boy,massive long sticky up ears,his fur is beautiful,it's totally different to the others,the others are what I call fluffy compared to him,it's quite long and very shiny,but that could be because he's black. I think his head is the same shape as buddy's,quite a strong jaw line. I think hes just a random bunny mix but it would be nice to know what hes got in him. I think there's a few photos of him in my rabbits album.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> Every time you post pics of Buddy he makes me smile. Has such a characterful face


Agreed!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

zowie said:


> While we're on the Rex subject - when I saw my jim at the place I get my hay from before I bun napped him,I asked what he was,the bloke said he had bred him himself a year ago and he was a satin cross mini lop  (let's not get started on the breeding issues!!!) but I don't really know what he looks like to be honest. He's a chunky boy,massive long sticky up ears,his fur is beautiful,it's totally different to the others,the others are what I call fluffy compared to him,it's quite long and very shiny,but that could be because he's black. I think his head is the same shape as buddy's,quite a strong jaw line. I think hes just a random bunny mix but it would be nice to know what hes got in him. I think there's a few photos of him in my rabbits album.


He looks like a silver fox with his colouring and long white flecks! 
Rini is crossed with a silverfox but came out grey/blue not black.


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Rini said:


> He looks like a silver fox with his colouring and long white flecks!
> Rini is crossed with a silverfox but came out grey/blue not black.


So what's the difference between a silver fox and black otter?? Or is one the breed and one the coloring? They sort of look the same don't they?


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

zowie said:


> So what's the difference between a silver fox and black otter?? Or is one the breed and one the coloring? They sort of look the same don't they?


Silverfox is a breed of rabbit. I guess the other is a colour as people often refer to colourings as otters and such. 
Silverfox is a large breed of rabbit thats really sweet natured. My Rini was bred from one and a lionhead... so she is very small and has a spunky personality. Though she was lush before she was spayed and turned into a skittish little aggressive thing! lol

Silverfox colouring only comes in black or blue I don't think they are referred to as black otter? They are recognised by their coarse fur and longer white flecks. Rini has very soft beautiful fur thanks to the lionhead softness!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

zowie said:


> So what's the difference between a silver fox and black otter?? Or is one the breed and one the coloring? They sort of look the same don't they?


Yep you're right one is a colour and one is a breed and to confuse things even more silver fox is also a colour


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Rini said:


> Silverfox is a breed of rabbit. I guess the other is a colour as people often refer to colourings as otters and such.
> Silverfox is a large breed of rabbit thats really sweet natured. My Rini was bred from one and a lionhead... so she is very small and has a spunky personality. Though she was lush before she was spayed and turned into a skittish little aggressive thing! lol
> 
> Silverfox colouring only comes in black or blue I don't think they are referred to as black otter? They are recognised by their coarse fur and longer white flecks. Rini has very soft beautiful fur thanks to the lionhead softness!


Oh right! You learn something new every day! Bless rini!! They certainly all have their own personalities! Jim was sweet,he was like a big friendly giant until he decided he wanted to be the boss of the 4 of them!! He can be a grouch. His fur isn't course so that must be because of whatever he was bred with. Thanks for the info!


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Yep you're right one is a colour and one is a breed and to confuse things even more silver fox is also a colour


Oh,that's far too confusing!  so, how do you tell the difference or know what people are talking about? For instance,would you get a silver fox such and such a breed,and then would people talk about it in reference to the colour or the actual breed? And if you had a silver fox breed,do you just call it a silver fox or do you include the colour??


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

zowie said:


> Oh right! You learn something new every day! Bless rini!! They certainly all have their own personalities! Jim was sweet,he was like a big friendly giant until he decided he wanted to be the boss of the 4 of them!! He can be a grouch. His fur isn't course so that must be because of whatever he was bred with. Thanks for the info!


Lol no problem XD I know nothing about breeds and colours compared to some of the people on here but I read up on Rini's breeds. Everyone on here gets her mixed up with a netherland dwarf because some dwarfs come with her colouring. Lol I've been mixed up before looking at other peoples bunnies. The whole things really confusing isn't it XD when people start comparing ear length and scull shape I'm just like .... I just know the obvious ones! XD


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

zowie said:


> Oh,that's far too confusing!  so, how do you tell the difference or know what people are talking about? For instance,would you get a silver fox such and such a breed,and then would people talk about it in reference to the colour or the actual breed? And if you had a silver fox breed,do you just call it a silver fox or do you include the colour??


I have a silver fox nethie hehe, most people will say they have a silver fox nethie (or add what breed the bun is). The breed only comes in two colours either a black silver fox or a blue, although the blue isn't a recognised colour.
The Silver Fox is the second oldest American-developed rabbit, the oldest being the American Blue. The breed was originated and developed during the 1920's by W. B. Garland


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

zowie said:


> While we're on the Rex subject - when I saw my jim at the place I get my hay from before I bun napped him,I asked what he was,the bloke said he had bred him himself a year ago and he was a satin cross mini lop  (let's not get started on the breeding issues!!!) but I don't really know what he looks like to be honest. He's a chunky boy,massive long sticky up ears,his fur is beautiful,it's totally different to the others,the others are what I call fluffy compared to him,it's quite long and very shiny,but that could be because he's black. I think his head is the same shape as buddy's,quite a strong jaw line. I think hes just a random bunny mix but it would be nice to know what hes got in him. I think there's a few photos of him in my rabbits album.


iv just had a peek, and i actually agree, he has a satin build/shape, and the ears look like they are x lop
i cant really see the quality of the fur, but it does look quite dense, which is a trait the satin can pass, even if it doesnt pass the shiny ness.

wouldnt surprise me if he was trying to create a satin lop (probably inspired by the "plush lops" -rex lop crosses-)


----------

